# does dish really not have sprout?



## robl45 (Aug 5, 2004)

does dish really not have sprout? i think i like dish better than directv but thats a serious deal breaker when you have young kids.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There are trade offs. Some people like getting NFL RedZone without buying an expensive NFL package.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

It may be a deal breaker for you, if so get Direct TV. Just as James posted, I am thrilled to be able to get the NFL Zone without getting the whole NFL package. I am happy to get the Superstations no one else offers. I watch EuroNews daily without getting a whole international package, Can't do that most other providers. I watch BBCA often, in HD. Can't do that with Direct TV. 

Point being, each provider offers what it does. It's up to you to pick who best fits.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Never heard of it.


----------



## robl45 (Aug 5, 2004)

i take it thats a yes that they really don't have it.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, they really don't have it. My 4 and 2 year old kids don't seem to care. Disney Channel and Nick Jr provide more than enough programming for them that I have to turn it off.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Can't you get most Sprout content over the air from PBS Kids sub-channels anyway? And what's the deal with Caillou? Why is he so whiny, and why is he bald?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Yes, they really don't have it. My 4 and 2 year old kids don't seem to care. Disney Channel and Nick Jr provide more than enough programming for them that I have to turn it off.


Ain't that the truth!.

My grandkids made the transition to different programming with no problems.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

My kids transition to new shows every 3 months anyway, so it's really just a tossup whether I'm going to have to set a new timer or not...


----------



## wildnphx (Mar 28, 2012)

:imwith:


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Waay back when, when I was deciding between DirecTV and Dish, I figured that regular PBS + a DVR = PBS Kids. The name has changed to Sprout, but the equation still works.


----------



## robl45 (Aug 5, 2004)

FTA Michael said:


> Waay back when, when I was deciding between DirecTV and Dish, I figured that regular PBS + a DVR = PBS Kids. The name has changed to Sprout, but the equation still works.


then you get 1/8th of what is actually on sprout.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

I didn't realize there was such a lack of kids channels, but I guess I must be in error. You check out DISHs page on Facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/dish?sk=wall&filter=1

and 99% of the posts are parents/kids whining about DISNEY JR., and when DISH is going to add it...like the earth will stop spinning if they don't. I'm inclined to think that the posts are a concerted effort by DISNEY to coerce DISH into paying big $$$$ to resolve their HD dispute.

Any of you think DISNEY JR is apt to find a way on DISH without a dispute resolution?


----------



## robl45 (Aug 5, 2004)

maybe because kids want to watch disney? just a thought. my kid loves mickey mouse club.



levibluewa said:


> I didn't realize there was such a lack of kids channels, but I guess I must be in error. You check out DISHs page on Facebook:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/dish?sk=wall&filter=1
> 
> ...


----------

